# Dovpo Topside - Black squonk bottle



## vicTor (24/12/18)

hi,

looking for black (darker) squonk bottles for the Topside

not sure if there is even such a thing

let me know

thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (24/12/18)

Check black vapour. They had a few things there.not sure if they have the colour your looking for and they closed till the 3rd

Reactions: Like 2


----------

